

Chrome extension: 2-clicks "like" button. - hayeah
http://getfaceoff.com/

======
mtogo
Sorry, but this doesn't actually do anything. Using beforeRequest there is no
guarantee that your script will be loaded in time to block the request, so in
practice you only end up blocking facebook trackers about 50% of the time.

The webRequest API will fix this when it is released, but for now _this
extension does not do anything_.

If you are using Firefox, Opera, or Safari you can use the Ghostery extension
which does this and blocks a few hundred other trackers.

------
shuri
I agree with the general sentiment of more respect for the users privacy.
However, if you don't block all facebook social widgets completely, facebook
will receive that information anyway and then this just seems like an
inconvenience. Right?

~~~
hayeah
Right now everything loading from the facebook domains (facebook.com,
facebook.net, fbcdn, connect.facebook.com) are blocked. Then the extension
allows the like button to work when a user explicitly requests for it.

You are right that only the like button among the Facebook widgets is
implemented. This is just a very start, we can progressively add more
features.

------
brokentone
Really nice idea. Sounds like an easy interaction to enable the buttons as
well when you actually want them. Although FB is by far the most prevalent and
dangerous in my opinion, it would be nice to have G+, and Twitter controls as
well.

~~~
eren-tantekin
as far as i know, twitter does not know the websites you have visited unless
you click on the tweet/follow button provided by the website.

------
PanMan
Seems like a smart project, but I think they should change the image: With
Heise facebook didn't agree to the modified like image, and I guess here the
same will apply.

~~~
eren-tantekin
possibly. but until then, it's a smart way to demonstrate how the extension
works.

------
_anoop
pretty cool

